# Look KG281 replacement parts



## dasho (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a LOOK KG281 frame that I am building up.
I noticed the 2 aluminum barrel adjusters (threaded on one end) that should be attached to the lug at the top of the down tube are missing. 
Does anyone know if it is possible to find these parts and if so where?
Thanks in advance!


----------

